# gladiator float plan 5-13 thru 5-14



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

We intend to leave Wed. around noon and bottom bump our was SW toward the Marlin rig. Gump is working at that location. May be a little bumpy going out, but we will be taking our time. Intend to be at marlin around midnight. From there it will depend on our luck. Prepared to troll or bottom bump our way back and in the slip by dark thurs. pm. Will have one ear on 16 and the other on 68. Gladiator standing by. :usaflag


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Go get them Tom, I cant wait to hear the report.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

daddytime-ill be out there the morning of the 14th. leaving from south pass. hollar at "woody" on 68


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Done-half the crew (rookies) was chumming the 5' rollers hitting us from 90 degrees to port. We made it about 20 miles and spun around:banghead


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Tom, hopefully it will lay down for you soon. :banghead


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

400# ice melting on the boat-oh well can't sweat the small stuff. Mike, your still welcome to join me anytime your down. :usaflag


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Tom,

To bad you had to turn around. If you ever need someone to help put fish in the boat, give me a ring! 

-DJ


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

You got it DJ-don't be suprised if its sooner than later:usaflag


----------

